# Spotted!



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

I-95 south Sunday morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Sexy little beastie.


----------



## Chimpy2330 (Sep 6, 2003)

*wow*

just track it down, i need more pics haha.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Seeing the before & after pics, I gotta say 'Nice job' on the early Dasher wagon, Grim. OTOH if mine was that low, I couldn't haul a trailer with it! Guess it's the old function vs. form argument. Looks good. 

J.R. 
SoCal


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

krautwhlz said:


> Seeing the before & after pics, I gotta say 'Nice job' on the early Dasher wagon, Grim. OTOH if mine was that low, I couldn't haul a trailer with it! Guess it's the old function vs. form argument. Looks good.
> 
> J.R.
> SoCal


 I would have fell out my side window waveing.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

:heart:


----------

